# You want to make things better than help



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know how many new about the strick a month or so ago I don't believe many drivers know about it other than in San Francisco however if you drivers want to see some change than you'll have to start doing something a place to start Facebook look up Uber Freedom a non Uber controlled page.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

747 said:


> I don't know how many new about the strick a month or so ago I don't believe many drivers know about it other than in San Francisco however if you drivers want to see some change than you'll have to start doing something a place to start Facebook look up Uber Freedom a non Uber controlled page.


LOL


----------

